# Laparoscopy at ARI



## Geordie Lou (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi!
I'm totally new to this!
I'm going in for a laparoscopy next week at ARI and wondering if anyone has had this done?  I'm having to go in the day before due to my wonky thyroid but have heard that the laparoscopy itself is really straight forward.  Never had an op before so I'm a bit nervous. 
TTC for 2 years - previous wonky progesterone and general crappy blood but all looking ok just now.  Hoping the laparoscopy will give us some answers.
Thanks!


----------



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry Lou, don't know anything about the Lap but good luck for next week & welcome to the board! xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Lou
I've never had a laparoscopy.  Almost had one a few weeks ago for an ectopic pregnancy but they treated me with methotrexate instead.  Although if that doesn't work, there's still a chance I might have one.

I've had a cervical dilation and hysteroscopy in ward 42 (I assum it's there you're going!) and they treated me really well.  I was admitted the afternoon before and was allowed to leave the following evening.  They'll look after you really well. 

As Roxy said, feel free to pop across to the daily chit chat board.  Some girls there have had a laparoscopy before.

Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya Lou and welcome, I have had a lap twice, once for painful periods and once for the fertility purposes.  Found it no bother at all, bloated like Nicky said but not too bad pain for me afterwards, just tender for a couple of days.  They found endometriosis with me too, which explains my nightmare periods.  Like Nicky said come and join us in the daily chat page, everyone very friendly and welcoming.  Good luck next week.
Carol
xx


----------



## Geordie Lou (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow you're a friendly bunch of folk, especially as I am such a rookie     Thanks Susan, Nicky, Carol and MrsCoops! 
Susan I'm sorry you sound like you're having such a tough time    really hope the methotrexate works out. 
I'm hoping it's not too painful but will definately expect some discomfort, thanks for letting me know, I'd rather be prepared.  Yes, I'll be in 42/43, good to know they are nice in there as I will be a scarycat!
Thanks again everyone - I will have a peeky at the daily chat board as you've suggested.
x


----------



## Lainsy (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Lou and welcome!

I had a laparoscopy just over a year ago and I found it no bother at all too.  I actually didn't really have much pain afterwards either, just like period pains so you might be lucky in that respect too   

Good luck and hope to see you on the daily chit chat!


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Lou

and welcome

I have had 3 laproscopies all of which were different,  I never suffered with any pain only discomfort from the gas which takes about a week to fully leave your body and can give you sore shoulders as it travels out your system other than that it was fine.  They will give you good painkillers anyways when you leave the hospital so you bound to feel good LOL.  

Good luck
Sx


----------



## Geordie Lou (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Lainsy and Saffa!  
Thanks for your messages!  It's good to know that it shouldn't hurt much at all - and I'll be fine if they give me some good stuff to take  
Hoping there's some answers from it all, good and bad, it would be good to know what's going on, and I've heard the staff at wards 42/43 are second to none.  
See you on the discussion boards - this website is worth its weight in gold!
Thanks again ladies and all the best to you!
Lx


----------

